
Show HN: TouchRemove – Remove unwanted objects from photos (open beta) - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.touchremove
======
folli
TouchRemove is currently available free and in open beta:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.touchremove)

TouchRemove let's you easily erase unwanted objects from your pictures (think
Photoshop's content-aware fill). The implementation is inspired by the
PatchMatch inpaint algorithm; it's quite an interesting project to get it to
work acceptably using the computing power of a mobile device.

I'm looking for feedback regarding the performance (it's a fine balance
between the quality of results and computation time), handling, any errors and
possible improvements in general.

Any comments are appreciated, directly in this thread or
contact@genewarrior.com

